# hello



## phoenix99o (Jan 23, 2007)

hi, 
     I'm from Athol, MA just moved here. not really much of a talker when i first start out but give it time you wont get rid of me. i am new to pretty much everything. new to the site and to martial arts. i am learning how to use blades ans sikaran. i have no prior martial arts experience except for a guy im sure had no clue what he was doing in 5th grade as an after school program.....im 21 and hope to be a long time student of martial arts.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! 

Mike


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## bydand (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  My youngest brother works in Athol.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## exile (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings, phoenix, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! We're looking forward to hearing about your MA training advantures. Happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy your time here...


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wish I'd started when I was 21!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, phoenix!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 23, 2007)

whats up


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello from the North Shore of Mass.  Welcome to MT!   You have a great teacher out there in Mr. Bedell, I reallly hope you enjoy your journey! :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Phoenix990, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome and ask lot's of questions


----------

